# 2 wonderful Cross Maine Coons to rehome



## Jumbi00 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Cat lovers... 

We are in desperate need to find good homes for our babies Relly and Cherry Pie who are sisters and both around 5 years old now. They are house cats and adorable natures. The challenge/problem we have is our little toddler has developed allergies ...dust, cat hair, etc. It has been suspected for a while now but until more concrete evidence was found we didin't even want to consider rehoming. Relly and Cherry are fluffy long haired cats which only makes the situation a bit hairier. 

We live in LS27 Leeds and ideally want our cats to be re-homed together. I would like to say they MUST go together but if 2 suitable homes come up we will have to consider this.

If anyone is interested or can point us to anyone within West Yorkshire we would really appreciate it. Its so scary rehoming these days with pispicable people out there who present danger to vulnerable animals. Much appreciated, Sarah


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello,
Contact the mainecoon cat club, on there website they have a rehoming section, im sure they can help you.

Sadly although i rescue i am too far away. xxx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Sarah do you have any pics you can post ??? it would be very helpful , also any info on your cats health , vacs , are they spayed/neutered etc , this info could help you in finding decent homes for these cats ..... 

May i add , and i am not lecturing , just curious ... you have made a couple of posts in the past back in 2012 , were the tests positive on your child ? have you tried everthing that has been suggested ? ... be honest and help i am sure will be at hand


----------



## Jumbi00 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi that's fine and i appreciate your advice/points of view. She hasn't been tested but given antihistamine to ascertain if it helps. It has helped and so some allergy lurks and matter how clean we keep her immediate room and our living space the cats are indoor cats and their long hairs collect dust and dirt and spread in the air. I'm sure you will appreciate how as parents we feel when holly is constantly struggling with coughing, gasping for air during the night, streaming with mucus. We need to do all we can to limit the impact on our daughter and so its not an easy decision but a rational one. 

Thanks for your advice,

Sarah


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Having specific allergy tests only takes 20 mins or so - with prick tests on the arm- it would be worth doing this - otherwise you might find you rehome the cats and nothing changes.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have an allergy to shorthair cats and find piriton works for me.
Just trying to give ideas that may work.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Jumbi00 said:


> Hi that's fine and i appreciate your advice/points of view. She hasn't been tested but given antihistamine to ascertain if it helps. It has helped and so some allergy lurks and matter how clean we keep her immediate room and our living space the cats are indoor cats and their long hairs collect dust and dirt and spread in the air. I'm sure you will appreciate how as parents we feel when holly is constantly struggling with coughing, gasping for air during the night, streaming with mucus. We need to do all we can to limit the impact on our daughter and so its not an easy decision but a rational one.
> 
> Thanks for your advice,
> 
> Sarah


.......

Dust and dirt accumalate Sarah , regardless whether there is a cat present or not .....

I totally appreciate your concern for your little girls health ........

But until you have her tested , you most certainly cannot not blame your cats , there are plenty of other enviromental factors , that trigger asthma ... Has your GP confirmed Asthma , what have they prescribed ????

I am sorry , but until you get the results that prove , Holly suffers from specifically a cat allergy , and i don't mean your GP just saying " the cats are to blame" ..... then there is no evidence to prove they are to blame for Holly's Asthma ....

Sorry if i come across as blunt , i don't mean to but that is the way i am .....

also can you post some pics ... it would be helpful in rehoming your girls


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Have you tried getting an Air Purifier? I got one from Argos and it's amazing, within minutes of switching it on, I can feel my nose start clearing and I start breathing deeper already... gives a lovely night's sleep  x


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

again not lecturing but I am a mum to 2 children who have suffered severe allergies all their lives - even been hospitalized - all it took was proper testing and then seeing specialists all thru the NHS - we have had cats all throughout - just got 2 more and all is under control - there is a lot that can be done.

2 5 yr old cats will be quite hard to rehome esp as it is kitten season with rescues at bursting point.

I am sure this could be resolved quite easily


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

meant to say in neither case was it just due to cats - for doces they are the easiest thing to blame!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm sorry - this is flippant but it is late - better chance of rehoming Maine Coon crosses rather than cross Maine Coons...

But seriously i hope you find them good homes.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Have you considered putting a photo on rescue websites for your cats needing a home.

The cats would remain with you but we would home check and the new owner would visit your home instead of a rescue, then if you had any concerns we could help.

Gets a nice home, helps you to rehome and if there was any problems the rescue is always here to help.

Just another idea to try and help.

If you did do this, we would need photo's and a little description (story) about them.


----------

